# Bought another AR.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Picked up another AR-15 at one of the local "big box" stores...529 + tax.

It is a DPMS Oracle. Put a 1x25mm red dot on it...seems to be a good enough optic for what this rifle will be used for.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It will serve you well and they are a blast at the range. DPMS rifles shoot, trust me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Very nice. Hope ya have fun with it!

What optic is on it?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good find, great price. I have 2 DPMS uppers - both are outstanding shooters.

Does that low-profile sight mount work for you? It never would, for me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Took it to the range yesterday, to zero the red dot at 50 yards. I have found with standard 55-62 grain bullets, the .223/5.56 will be about 1.5" high at 100, and about 1.5" low at 200 with that 50 yard zero. I was a little worried that the 55 dollar red dot would not hold zero well, I mean what can one expect from a Chinese made red dot, but it seemed to do just fine, and I found I liked the "dot" more than any other reticle that is available on the one I have on there.

I ran about 60 rounds through the rifle, about 20 rounds of steel cased and 40 rounds of Federal AR223, and the gun did just fine...no malfunctions. I was able to, from the bench, hold about 3/4" five shot groups at fifty. It is certainly not a "scope", but that is not what I bought this rifle for. I bought it to be able to lay down some semi-accurate (minute of man) fire, up to around 300 yards. I feel confident it could do this without much fuss.

Anyways, I'm happy with the performance for the price of the rifle/red dot combination. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool!


Thank you. Maybe someday, I'll be able to afford a LMT, but for now my S&W M&P and this DPMS will have to do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> I was able to, from the bench, hold about 3/4" five shot groups at fifty. It is certainly not a "scope", but that is not what I bought this rifle for


That is a very good group with a red dot or iron sights. You must have very sharp vision.

I found out that my eyesight is no longer good enough to see a 1" bulls eye at 50 yards, so I gave the red dot to my grandson and bought a 1-4x shotgun/muzzleloader scope. That lets me get on target quickly up close, with no magnification, and still shoot 1" groups at 100 yards. This is good enough for this rifle, and I have others for shooting smaller groups at longer distances.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicely done. I am in the middle of what I am hoping will be the buy of my 1st AR later this week from a buddy of mine if we can make it work!!

I'll be sure to put mine up there if/when it comes to be!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Nicely done. I am in the middle of what I am hoping will be the buy of my 1st AR later this week from a buddy of mine if we can make it work!!
> 
> I'll be sure to put mine up there if/when it comes to be!!


Yes, post pictures! I love checking out other peoples guns...well, that may not sound right, lol...you know what I mean!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Good find, great price. I have 2 DPMS uppers - both are outstanding shooters.
> 
> Does that low-profile sight mount work for you? It never would, for me.


Well, it's "tighter" than I would normally like, have to get your cheek way in tight, but yes it works for me.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I did do the deal for my AR with my buddy. I'm waiting for a scope to come in that I ordered. As soon as I get the scope I will start a thread and post some pics! This is my 1st AR so I'm pumped! I actually went to the range today and left it at home because I don't want to shoot it until I get the new glass on it. Hopefully I'll see the scope by the middle of next week so I can mount it, and take it out.


----------

